#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Οπλισμός περιτοίχισης

## ariskal

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
θέλω να οπλίσω μια περιτοίχιση ύψους 1,0μ με 20εκ πάχος από μπετό, και  1,5μ κάγκελο από πάνω. Τί βάθος (εκσκαφή να κάνω?) ? Πόσο πλατος πεδίλου  να έχω? Υπάρχει κάποια τυπική όπλιση να χρησιμοποιήσω? (Δεν θέλω να πάω  πολυ βαθιά για να μην έχω πολλούς ελέγχους στην αρχαιολογία). Περιμένω  μια καθοδήγηση για να πάω πρώτα στην αρχαιολογία για έγκριση και μετά  πολεοδομία για εκδοση αδειας οικοδομής για περιτοίχιση.

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## CFAK

Θα κάνεις περιτοίχιση διατομής L, με ύψος 1.5μ (0.50μ μέσα στο έδαφος), πλάτος πεδίλου 0,75μ, πάχος πεδίλου 0,25μ και θα οπλίσεις όλες τις παρειές με # Φ8/15.
Όσες περισσότερες κορυφές έχει η περιτοίχιση τόσο πιο ευσταθής θα γίνει.. Αν είναι μια ευθεία μόνο, πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να αυξήσεις το πλάτος του πελματος.

----------


## ariskal

Έχω μια υψομετρική διαφορά από την μια μεριά της μάντρας ως την άλλη 2,0μ. Θα χρειαστεί να κάνω αναβαθμίδες υποθέτω. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί για να γίνουν? Μεσοσταθμικά θέλω ύψος περίπου 1,0μ πάνω από την γη.

Ευχαριστώ συνάδελφε...

----------


## Xάρης

Μιλάς για τοίχο αντιστήριξης 2μ;

----------


## tserpe

Μαλλον για περιφραξη με τοιχειο 1μετρου θα λεει. Πολυ καλα τα περιεγραψε ο CFAK λιγο πιο πανω.

----------


## ariskal

Περίφραξη είναι ενός (1) μέτρου με τοιχείο, δεν αντιστηρίζει χώματα καθόλου, μόνο το ίδιο βάρος του. Το μήκος της μάντρας είναι 30μ περίπου και η υψομετρική διαφορά από τα ακραία σημεία της είναι 2μ. Χρειάζονταοι αναβαθμίδες? ποιοί περιορισμοί υπάρχουν για να κατασκευαστούν?

----------


## Xάρης

Αναβαθμούς προφανώς και θα κάνεις για να μην έχεις έναν τοίχο του οποίου η στέψη θα είναι παράλληλη στο έδαφος αλλά όχι οριζόντια.
Εφόσον είναι σε μια ευθεία και θα τον κατασκευάσεις και από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα θέλεις και αρμούς στα σημεία που θα αλλάζει το υψόμετρο.

Ποιες είναι οι απαιτήσεις μας από την περίφραξη;
Να συγκρατήσει και κάποιο αυτοκίνητο που θα προσκρούσει σ' αυτόν;
Τον ίδιο τοίχο δεν θα μπορούσαμε να τον κάνουμε από άοπλους τσιμεντόλιθους;
Χρειάζεται οπλισμός στον κορμό του τοιχίου αν τον κάνουμε από σκυρόδεμα;
Μήπως μόνο για να αποφύγουμε τη ρηγμάτωση συνέπεια συστολής εκ πήξης του σκυροδέματος, ερπυσμού, θερμοκρασιακών συστολοδιαστολών και ενδεχόμενων διαφορικών καθιζήσεων;
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ένα απλό πλέγμα Τ131 (Φ5/15) σε κάθε παρειά δεν αρκεί;

Ερωτήματα που αναλόγως των απαντήσεων οδηγούν στη λύση όπλισης που πρότεινε ο CFAK μέχρι κάτι πολύ πιο απλό.

----------


## bardami

> Θα κάνεις περιτοίχιση διατομής L, με ύψος 1.5μ (0.50μ μέσα στο έδαφος), πλάτος πεδίλου 0,75μ, πάχος πεδίλου 0,25μ και θα οπλίσεις όλες τις παρειές με # Φ8/15.
> Όσες περισσότερες κορυφές έχει η περιτοίχιση τόσο πιο ευσταθής θα γίνει.. Αν είναι μια ευθεία μόνο, πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να αυξήσεις το πλάτος του πελματος.


Συνάδελφε, ίσως από τις πιο κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου.
Μακάρι να υπήρχαμε περισσότεροι σαν κι εσένα.
Να είσαι καλά.

----------

